# python



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

3.0 grs bullseye and a 148 gr wc look out:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with ya on this one Pete and in fact I used a good portion of the bullets I got from you through mine.:smt023

1978 Colt Python .357/ 6" barrel.:smt1099









Good luck with yours.:smt028


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I think mine is a 76.along time ago I picked this one up for 400.00 otd.big bucks for a ssg.
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know what you mean about cost. Wife paid $376 for mine and a box of .357's OTD. The grips cost almost that much now. I gave up looking for a 4" model. The nice ones were $900 and up.:smt1099


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Those are beautiful pistols gentlemen. :smt023


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

update...oops mine is a 1975.the internet is great isn't it:anim_lol:
pete


----------



## usacars (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a Colt Python 6", Nickel for sale, Blue Box included. It is in Mint Condition. Seems the going rate is $1300.00 to $1600.00 without a box.
I will consider reasonable offers and emailpictures to serious buyers.
All Federal/State Laws pertaining to ownership and shipment must be followed.
[email protected]


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

I bought this beauty (.357 magnum) in 1968 for the princly sum of $99.00!!:smt033










It was made in 1957 and, I think, spent most of its life in the safe. We had serious threats of possible race riots and, being a surgeon, decided if it broke out, I would be needed in hospitals and operating rooms and I refused to be intimidated into staying at home so I bought the best gun my dealer recemmended for self defense. I bought a belt and holster. I was new to handguns but had been a shotgunner and rifle shooter since 1932 (.22 rifle for 6th birthday).

I went home - feeling proud and satisfied. However, I returned the next day to buy something both the dealer and I had overlooked the day before - AMMO !:smt023

:smt1099


----------



## longbow (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a great story. Hehe, you need ammo to shoot a gun indeed 

That isn't very expensive by the way. They are almost 10 times the price these days (here in Europe).


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

longbow said:


> That's a great story. Hehe, you need ammo to shoot a gun indeed
> 
> That isn't very expensive by the way. They are almost 10 times the price these days (here in Europe).


Right !!! Actually, that price was a bargain even in those days but prices then were nothing like now. That dealer always treated me right. He sold me a Winchester 94 30-30 Buffalo Bill Commemorative 26" barrel for $90 in 1968 - the same day he charged me $100 for a BL22 rimfire rifle ??? Those Commemoratives were sold in pairs (octagonal barrels of 20" & 26") with consecutive serial numbers. I guess he made his profit on the carbine. Does this look like a $90 gun to you??










:smt1099


----------

